# Source of scale coal?



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm looking for some coal for a tender load. In the local hobby shops; Woodland Scenics is too fine, Lionel is too expensive for the quantity. If I still lived in Durango, I'd pick some off the tracks and crush it myself. At one time I had bought some at West's Hobbies in Albuquerque that was a reasonable amount/price but I can't remember the brand. Maybe someone who fires live steam with coal will know of a good source. 

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used Black Diamond Fish Tank Charcoal, seemed like the right size and the right light reflective look.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Go to a local business that sells coal for home use,
We heat our house primarily with coal utilizing a stoker stove. Rice size coal is what you want. 
Kevin Strong taught me a great technique years ago, form blue styrofoam to the desired shape and cover with a layer of black silicone caulk. Press the coal into the caulk. When a piece falls off due to handling you'll see black underneath, not blue. I also soak it with a mix of glue and water for extra insurance.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the fish tank charcoal also. It looks like coal and is light weight.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the real deal for my coal loads.....West Virginia Pocohontas coal. This is the coal we use for our 1 1/2" scale steam locomotive. Just break it up with a hammer. You should be able to find a dealer who sells coal for coal stoves.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I just used a few lumps of real coal and crushed them. I think it makes a huge difference. I removed the original tender load and replaced it using the foam coal combo in the Pacific. 





On the hopper cars I will add some crushed coal on top of the plastic load or create a load out of foam. I think it makes a big difference. Not exactly a close up, but the first car is almost brand new, the others are reworked. 

It's easy to do. Usually you can find pieces of coal near most right or ways. Be careful regarding trespassing.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, so you're the one that bought all the B&O hoppers. I was hoping to buy some but they were all gone. Then Star Hobbies said they had four left two weeks ago, but they ended up being the older Baltimore and Ohio cars.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a fellow on ebay that sells some, not cheap with the shipping:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-gauge-Anthracite-Coal-for-PIKO-MTH-LGB-Spectrum-hopper-cars-/141209175830?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item20e0b90716


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

After a short Google search, I came up with this: http://www.hardwarestore.com/anthracite-nut-coal-284554.aspx

$10.99 for 40 pounds!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go with anthracite. It is the hardest coal. It is naturally dustless. It has been buried and heated by Mother Nature about as high as it can be. That solidifies it to a dustless consistency. 

It's the next step to being a diamond. It's still a few steps, but I think it it is the best grade to use.

Chuck


----------



## mikell (Apr 27, 2014)

A local landscape shop sells " Black Stone" by the ton. They sell everything by the ton so you might check out a large landscape supply place. yes their "Black Stone " is coal just break it up with a hammer. I got a pocket full for nothing because they didn't even know It was coal


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

The Train Department sells Welsh Steam Coal. I think it's already sized for Gauge 1 and similar live steam locomotives.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I use #5 granite crusher fines, the same as my ballast, that I color with ink.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I hope that boater isn't about to go over the waterfall?!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

BigRedOne said:


> I hope that boater isn't about to go over the waterfall?!


 
Actually, there is a guy in a canoe that is going over the falls. Its on light fishing string and he kind of bounces and teeters on the brink of going all the way over.


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

I appreciate all the replies. I think I'll check out a local coal dealer, hopefully they'll sell me less than a ton.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are lucky, he'll probably give you a couple chunks. Especially, if you tell him what it is for.

Put it in a sturdy bag or an old sock and break it up with a hammer. I have a couple of pieces of hardware cloth, one with about 1/4" openings and the other with about 1/8" openings, and pour the chunks through. Those remaining on the 1/4" screen can go back into the sock for another round with the hammer.

Chuck


----------

